

Two Pillars of AGI - beefman
http://lumma.org/words/2PillarsOfAGI.html

======
beefman
I tried to list all the projects and methods I know of that may be useful in
achieving AGI, and arrange them in a way that makes some kind of sense. I only
list what I consider to be the canonical or best examples in each category.
This isn't meant to be anything super-special, but I couldn't find a list like
it on the web. Feedback welcome. At the moment it's deficient in Computer
Vision, and probably in Alife as well...

